# There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

*There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

Heard this bit of news on the radio. Go to www.dontshootthecat.com for more info. I know there's a website for it, but that would probably be one sick website.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

yup, they had a meeting Monday on if we should be able to legally hunt feral cats. There would most likely be a $15 bounty for every cat you bring in. They say there are 2 Million feral cats in Wisconsin and thet they are killing too many songbirds. 

So basically theres no way to tell if it was your neighbors cat or really wild, so here have $15! Plus even if we didnt pass the law people would still shoot wild cats. :roll: dumb... soon enough in Sporting Goods I'll be selling cat licenses!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

The governor doesn't want the bill passed. I wouldn't worry about it too much.
"Even Karen Hale, executive director of the Madison Audubon Society, one of the largest pro-bird groups in the country with 2,500 members, said she voted no." from this article: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/04/13/national/main687961.shtml


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

The govenor vetoed it today...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

When I heard this story on the raido they were saying wild cats. So in my mind I pictured things like bobcats and such not overpopulated housecats. 

See how much us humans can ruin the balance of nature with our releasing of previous pets into the wild. Keep this in mind next time you have a fish you want to set loose in the local pond.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Feral cats should be shot. We are not talking about cats around the yard, but cats that have gone wild and live out in the woods.


RC


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

I agree with RC. We have a bunch of feral cats at our stables and all they do is carry disease to our pets. I've even got pet cats, but these wild ones are no different from squirrels except they are lots more destructive.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

domesticated cats arent native to N america. they should be killed. I'm not sure if allowing hunters to do it would be a good idea. there are probably other effective ways to do it.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

But what would happen, isn't that just feral cats would get shot. If that was the case, I'd be all for it. People would shoot any cat that they didn't _see_ a collar on, whether that cat actually had a collar or not. And what if someone's pet, no collar, normally kept inside, happened to get out?
I think there are better ways to control the population.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Imbrium @ Sat Apr 16 said:


> But what would happen, isn't that just feral cats would get shot.  If that was the case, I'd be all for it.  People would shoot any cat that they didn't _see_ a collar on, whether that cat actually had a collar or not.  And what if someone's pet, no collar, normally kept inside, happened to get out?
> I think there are better ways to control the population.


thats the point, they could shoot a cat and remove the collar, if it wasnt feral


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: There are lots of Wisconsin hunters that would like to have permission to begin shooting cats legally.*

We had a neibhors cat ruin the paint on our car. He would sleep on the hood at night and scratch the paint while sharpining his claws. The roof, engin hood and trunk were all ruined. If we killed the cat they could have said he just got out the one night even though the our car showed different.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

pet cats should not be running in the woods any more than a dog should be. Cats kill native animals just like dogs do.


RC


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I totally agree that pet cats shouldn't be wandering around. People should keep their cats inside. But if my cat accidentally got out one day, and someone shot him, I would be very upset.
On a lighter note, I think I found a solution to the cat population problem: http://www.plus613.com/image/149
lol


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*Kitty konfusion*

When I heard this story, I was of mixed feelings. Feral cats do carry disease... but that's partly because they're killing smaller pests that carry diseases too - I'd rather be able to stay away from a feral cat (which usually run away when you get near anyawy), than have a rat contaminate my food in the cellar.

Then again, there is the issue of when you can't tell a truly feral cat from a pet one wandering. My husband's cat has a microchip, instead of a collar, since we have plenty of trees she could get caught on a branch (the collars are _supposed_ to release, but I've heard stories of them not doing that and the cat getting strangled). We only let her out for about half hour in the morning and afternoon for fresh air and more excersize, though - otherwise, she's inside.


----------



## monsch (Apr 18, 2005)

i agree with all of ya, ROCK ON


----------

